# Feed



## hazelbunnylove (Nov 21, 2014)

My morning food rutine is veg in the morning and 1/4 of pellets


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you asking if this is ok, or just making a statement?
How old is your rabbit?


----------

